# NOMINATE: Best Australasian Skyline



## Jury (Apr 16, 2005)

1. Perth










2. Melbourne










3. Sydney


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Sydney


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

1. Sydney
2. Melbourne
3. Perth
4. Brisbane
5. Auckland


----------



## Turko (Feb 20, 2005)

Melbourne Baby


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Turko said:


> Melbourne Baby


LOL - Mr Parochial, there are places outside of Melbourne you know - didn't it require 3?

jt


----------



## Malt (Nov 16, 2004)

Pics of other cities not yet shown

Wellington (Pic by Yuan Yuan [Obviously])









Brisbane (Pic by Defec8r)


Adelaide (Picture by AtD)


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

Melbourne, But that wellington Cable tram is a very cool ride, up and down the hill  its designed well, its the same angle the whole way (i think)


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

Gold Coast, Brisbane(Can't beat that density), Sydney


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

1. Melbourne
2. Sydney
3. Gold Coast


----------



## christarrant (Jun 15, 2004)

Syd 8.5 / 10
Mel 8.0 / 10
GC 6.0 / 10
Perth 6.0 / 10
Bris 6.0 / 10
Auk 5.0 / 10
Nth Syd 4.5 / 10
Well 4 /10
Adel 4 /10
Chatswood 3.5 / 10
St Kilda Rd 3 / 10
Parra 3 / 10
Coolg+Tweed 2.5 / 10
Darwin 1 / 10


----------



## Mahaputra (May 20, 2003)

Wellington looks like a very nice city to live in...
gotta go there someday


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

1) Sydney 
2) Gold Coast
3) Melbourne


----------



## nerazzurri (Jan 2, 2005)

Sydney
Melbourne
Brisbane


----------



## nikko (Jul 23, 2004)

Brisbane:


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

Melbourne
Sydney
Perth


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Melbourne
Brisbane 
Sdney


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Melbourne 
Sydney
Perth


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

gold coast 
gold coast
gold coast


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

Melbourne
Sydney
Perth


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

1. Sydney
2. Brisbane

These two have really nice skylines.


----------

